# Replace PB in Asian Chicken Salad



## AnnieDrews (Mar 3, 2011)

I would love to try this recipe with a few revisions....the first being to *replace the peanut butter* with something else. I do not like peanuts or peanut butter in savory foods.

I would also replace the pre-packaged grilled chicken w/ my own. Looks like that would greatly reduce the sodium in the recipe, which really seems high to me.

Any ideas??

Thanks!

ETA: Here is the link to the original recipe...

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Asian-Chicken-Salad-4/Print


----------



## NoraC (Mar 3, 2011)

The peanut taste in an Asian chicken salad is one that I like a good deal, but I have been using tahini instead when I have peanut allergic kids around.  The flavor profile is different, but good.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Mar 3, 2011)

NoraC said:


> The peanut taste in an Asian chicken salad is one that I like a good deal, but I have been using tahini instead when I have peanut allergic kids around. The flavor profile is different, but good.


 
I had thought of that....tahini is made from chickpeas, correct?

I also have a son's girlfriend who is allergic, but I just don't like pb in savory myself.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2011)

Almond butter? Cashew butter? Tahini?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> I had thought of that....tahini is made from chickpeas, correct?
> 
> I also have a son's girlfriend who is allergic, but I just don't like pb in savory myself.



Tahini is sesame seed butter. I think you are thinking of humus, which has chickpeas and tahini.


----------



## Claire (Mar 3, 2011)

Tahini is made from sesame seeds.  To me the main problem is you have to buy more than I can use in any one recipe, and it seems to turn to concrete on your shelf. 

You can buy other nut spreads as well, if it is peanuts in particular that are a problem for you.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, I've got that clear...I'll see what the store has and give it some thought.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Mar 3, 2011)

Just realized I didn't post the link to the recipe. I edited the first post to include the recipe link....


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 3, 2011)

Miso would work


----------



## NoraC (Mar 3, 2011)

Claire said:


> To me the main problem is you have to buy more than I can use in any one recipe, and it seems to turn to concrete on your shelf.



I keep my jar of tahini in the fridge. When I am planning on using it, I let it come to room temp, then stir the separated oil back in, using a steel knife as a "paddle".  I always  get a large jar, because I am 50 miles from much in the way of international food selection.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2011)

There is a difference between tahini and Asian sesame paste.  Tahini (Near Eastern sesame paste) is made of hulled sesame seeds while Asian sesame paste is made from unhulled sesame seeds.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 3, 2011)

There is a product out now (not sure of brands or names in the US but one here is Free Nutbutter) that looks and (almost) tastes like the real thing, but is not made from peanuts (or any nut I believe).  It was developed for kids but I don't see why you can't use it for cooking.  

Hope that helps


----------



## AnnieDrews (Mar 3, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> There is a product out now (not sure of brands or names in the US but one here is Free Nutbutter) that looks and (almost) tastes like the real thing, but is not made from peanuts (or any nut I believe). It was developed for kids but I don't see why you can't use it for cooking.
> 
> Hope that helps


 
Well, the thing is is that I don't like the flavor of peanut butter in savory foods. I had egg rolls once at a chinese restaurant that had peanut butter in them and they were awful. I don't want a nutty taste at all.

I guess I'm just wondering what I could use that has the consistency of peanut butter, but not the nutty taste.

Does tahini taste nutty? I've had hummus before and it didn't really taste nutty to me.

I may be overthinking this entire deal.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 3, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> Does tahini taste nutty? I've had hummus before and it didn't really taste nutty to me.



To me it does not; it is much milder than the Asian sesame paste; it has a similar mouth feel to PNB in a sauce, but a different flavor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2011)

Just leave the PB out of the recipe.  It's usually only a tablespoons worth, not enough to change the volume much.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2011)

Claire said:


> Tahini is made from sesame seeds.  To me the main problem is you have to buy more than I can use in any one recipe, and it seems to turn to concrete on your shelf.
> 
> You can buy other nut spreads as well, if it is peanuts in particular that are a problem for you.



I turn mine upside down and then, if I know ahead of time that I am going to use it, I turn it right side up and over again a few times over a period of a few days. Concrete is right. That stuff can get hard when it separates. Like NoraC, I stir it with a dinner knife, so nothing gets stuck in the bowl of a spoon. I might start working on stirring it a couple of hours before I am going to use it. Cut some gashes in the solid part, so the oil can soak in and soften it. Then go back later and do it again.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad to hear there's someone besides me who doesn't like peanut butter or peanuts Annie.
I'd use Asian sesame paste myself.  As Andy said, it's different than Tahini.
TL, I bet cashew butter would be a great choice too. 
Hmm, now I can't choose.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 4, 2011)

Has anyone made Halva, the Greek type not the Indian.


----------

